
﻿Corporate Governance and Blockchains - Dowwie
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2700475
======
Dowwie
This paper was just posted through NBER. Abstract available here:
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w21802?utm_campaign=ntw&utm_medi...](https://www.nber.org/papers/w21802?utm_campaign=ntw&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ntw)

